

Cheapest place to stay at and work out of in Bay Area? - zkirill

Has anybody got any ideas beyond just watching out for good postings on Craigslist? Looking for insider tips from locals. Not interested in comfort, just needs to be inhabitable. Thanks!
======
andymoe
Lake Meritt area in Oakland is pretty cheap and livable. I had an ok one
bedroom over there for 750 ish a few years back. It's also pretty near BART so
it's easy to get to sf.

<http://www.oaklandnet.com/parks/parks/lakemerritt.asp>

Inner Richmond in sf is also cheaper (for sf) and sunnier than the sunset
area.

~~~
zkirill
Thanks andymoe, I'll check it out!

